# Kettig bekommt Dirtbike-Anlage mitten im Ort



## Hillcruiser (16. Dezember 2015)

*Kettig bekommt Dirtbike-Anlage mitten im Ort*
Kettig. In der Ortsgemeinde Kettig soll eine sogenannte Dirtbike-Anlage errichtet werden. Das haben die Mitglieder des Gemeinderats bei ihrer jüngsten Sitzung einstimmig beschlossen.

Ein Teil des Kreativspielplatzes "In der Pfütze" am Kettiger Bach soll zu einer Dirtbike-Anlage umgebaut werden. Eine Gruppe Jugendlicher will den Fahrradparcours mit Sprungschanzen und Landehängen in Eigenregie errichten. Der Gemeinderat hat grünes Licht dafür gegeben.
Foto: Damian Morcinek
_Von unserem Redakteur Damian Morcinek_
Die Anlage soll auf einem Teil des Kreativspielplatzes entstehen und Kinder sowie Jugendlichen zur Verfügung stehen, die die Funsportart Dirtjump - zu deutsch "Erdsprung" - , eine Variante des Radsports, betreiben. Dabei springen die Fahrer mit einem BMX-Rad oder einem entsprechendem Dirtbike, das einem Mountainbike ähnelt, über Erdhügel.
Die Idee zu einer solchen Anlage hatten die drei Jugendlichen Nico Stadach, Tobias Rohm und Jannis Schäfer aus Kettig. Gemeinsam mit der Jugendarbeiterin Angela Just stellten sie das Projekt und die benötigten Ressourcen anhand einer Präsentation in der Gemeinderatssitzung vor. Zudem überreichten sie der Gemeinde eine Liste mit rund 40 Unterschriften von Jugendlichen, die sich lieber eine neue Dirtbike-Anlage als den Wiederaufbau des einst demontierten Skateparks wünschen. Zudem betonten die Jugendlichen, die Dirtbike-Strecke in Eigenleistung errichten zu wollen.
"Ich finde es super, wenn sich Jugendliche so engagieren", betonte Ortsbürgermeister Peter Moskopp im Gespräch mit unserer Zeitung. Bereits im Frühjahr, so berichtete er, sind die drei Jungs mit der Bitte um eine Dirtbike-Anlage für Kettig im Gepäck auf ihn zugekommen. Denn: Bislang müssen die Jugendlichen noch bis nach Weißenthurm oder in andere Orte fahren, um ihrem Hobby nachzugehen.
Auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Gelände für die Fahrradstrecke entpuppte sich der Kreativspielplatz "In der Pfütze" am Kettiger Bach als idealer Ort. Zudem liege das Gelände innerorts und sei beleuchtet, betonte Moskopp. Als der Kreativspielplatz im Jahr 2003 eröffnet wurde, gehörte Kettig zu einer der ersten Gemeinden im gesamten Landkreis, in der die Idee von einem naturnahen Spielplatz in die Tat umgesetzt wurde. Doch mittlerweile wird das Gelände nicht mehr so intensiv von Kindern und Jugendlichen genutzt, wie einst gedacht. Das wurde Peter Moskopps Angaben zufolge so auch fraktionsübergreifend im Gemeinderat bestätigt.
Voraussichtlich im Frühjahr 2016 werden die Jugendlichen in Eigenregie mit dem Bau ihrer Sprungschanzen und Landehänge beginnen. Wie Ortschef Moskopp betonte, werden bei dem Projekt keine Kosten auf die Gemeinde zukommen. Denn eigentlich soll alles durch Eigenleistung und Sponsoren entstehen. Die Gemeinde werde jedoch gern im Rahmen aushelfen, sollte dies notwendig werden.
Quelle: rhein-zeitung.de


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (16. Dezember 2015)

In dem Kaff :-D

Hätt ivch nie gedacht! Daumen hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

